

JSONloops, open-source real-time multiuser audio sequencer - johndbritton
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1141308765/jsonloops-open-source-real-time-multiuser-audio-se?ref=live

======
mambodog
I've been interested in doing collaborative music production in the browser
for a while, and this looks to be a solution for the server and transport
role. Where I see a problem is in building the client for creating music in
the browser. Currently apps like these are being built in Flash[0], as
Javascript lacks a reliable method for playing audio in a strictly timed
manner, in the browser. Chrome's Web Audio API[1] and Firefox's Audio Data
API[2] will hopefully remedy this, but a stable, unified standard looks to be
a while off.

[0] Audiotool: <http://audiotool.com/app>

[1]
[http://chromium.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/samples/audio/speci...](http://chromium.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/samples/audio/specification/specification.html)

[2] <https://wiki.mozilla.org/Audio_Data_API>

~~~
leviathant
Yeah... I'm going public with an HTML5/Javascript Boss DR-110 drum machine
emulator later today, with the main message being that multitrack audio
playback sucks hard in Javascript, particularly with respect to timing.

------
johndbritton
Also available on Github: <https://github.com/Marak/JSONloops>

JSONLoops is a multi-user audio sequencer reminiscent of Fruityloops. Audio
playback is handled by node.js servers, while multiple browsers act as control
devices. Songs are stored in the JSONloop format, which are simply nested JSON
arrays.

Usage:

    
    
        git clone https://github.com/marak/jsonloops
        cd jsonloops
        node server.js
      

The audio sequencer will now start playing on your local machine, you'll hear
sounds. To access a control interface for your JSONloops server, visit
<http://localhost:8080/>

~~~
reddittor
Installation is a little cryptic right now since this was built for Music Hack
Day. If you just try to clone and start the server up, you will likely be
missing the node-irrKlang library.

See <https://github.com/marak/JSONloops/issues#issue/4> for more information
on this. We'll have an easy install option ready very shortly with node-sfml
bindings.

------
empika
Interesting project. I built something like this using Flash and Colin Moock's
Unity socket server for my university dissertation back in 2002. Although it
used loops rather than individual hits, that would have been the next step.

Amazing to think that this could now be done in the browser, but surprising
that there isn't already a robust Flash based platform for it anywhere yet
(well, maybe there is, im noot lazy to find out).

------
catshirt
donated, because as much as i'd like to contribute code i feel like my money
might go a bit further (as i've never actually contributed seriously to an
open source project before). though, if there was ever a time to start...

------
rorrr
Love the idea, but what a douchebaggy presentation. Take your fucking
sunglasses off, you're indoors, and it's dark outside.

~~~
reddittor
I'm sorry, wearing something to cover my face makes me less nervous when
talking in front of the camera.

~~~
gojomo
I understand, but seeing someone's eyes is crucial for some levels of
communication/trust. So while I don't think your choice is 'douchbaggy', a
version without sunglasses would probably get better responses, and better
communicate your passion/competence.

~~~
nitrogen
It reminded me of Shades from the one hit Wonders in That Thing You Do.

